# R.i.p j.d



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

The Very best gecko i had, friendly from the moment i got her to the day she passed away will never forget her.
she is the first one in my banner.


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

beautiful thing, sleep well.


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

thank you


----------



## kathizzy (Mar 31, 2007)

Sorry for your loss, she truly was beautifull. xx


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Still miss you the others just ain't the same with out you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

